# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Pastel

## JLC

The Pastel is a codominate color morph that can be usually be identified by their faded head, yellow color and clear belly. Pastels tend to have a jungle/aberrant pattern and green eyes, but neither trait is required of the morph.  As hatchlings, they tend to start life with bright orange and yellow coloration.  These colors shift as they mature...either blending into a more consistent yellow or fading toward brown. 

The Pastel morph was first produced and proven by NERD in 1999 or 2000. Pastels are one of the early proven morphs and quickly gained popularity for their combo potential. Pastel's have a super form which is the Super Pastel, a lighter and brighter pastel.  The original pastel had a very busy "jungle" pattern, so they were originally called Jungle Pastels.  Since then, the term "jungle" has been dropped and they are all simply referred to as "Pastel."  

There are several lines of pastel, and thus far they have all proven to be compatible when bred together. Some examples of pastel lines: Lemon or NERD Pastel, Blond Pastel, Graziani, just to name a few. 


aalomon


Agent73


Agent73


chago11


Graziani line with a normal - SlitherinSisters


jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


koloo921


Lemon line - JimmyLindberg


Lolo76


Lolo76


m00kfu


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


PghBall


PghBall


PitOnTheProwl


PitOnTheProwl


PitOnTheProwl


PitOnTheProwl


PitOnTheProwl


python_addict


wapadi


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles
Metal Monkey Exotics
Stewart Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),Bennydog (03-17-2012),BlacknBlue2 (09-06-2018),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (07-12-2013),_Rawbbeh_ (10-04-2011),renenutet (03-26-2014),Smarion0006 (11-04-2014)

----------

